# One Kit and dead, what should I do now :(



## BunnyTree (Jun 9, 2019)

So, some sad news...my mini lop delivered one kit on the wire today, It was definitely dead. It was odd though, the kit was really wrinkled all over and just didn't seem like how a 2-3 minute old kit should look like. I'm not sure if it was stuck or was just already dead. Is it possible that she might deliver more kits or would that be the only one? It just seems strange for her to only have one kit (and a dead one at that)


----------



## BunnyTree (Jun 9, 2019)

UPDATE: I just went out to check on her again and she was in the nest box pulling even more fur, could this mean anything?


----------



## BunnyTree (Jun 9, 2019)

Update again: she delivered 5 more healthy kits...wow this is a crazy learning experience!


----------



## frustratedearthmother (Jun 9, 2019)

That's great!


----------



## AmberLops (Jun 9, 2019)

Yay! Congrats!
Rabbits are strange...and the litters/kindling is sometimes really weird and confusing. I'm glad they're okay, please update on how the kits are doing!


----------



## BunnyTree (Jun 12, 2019)

They are doing great! If I posted some pictures would I be able to get some help determining colors?


----------



## Larsen Poultry Ranch (Jun 12, 2019)

BunnyTree said:


> They are doing great! If I posted some pictures would I be able to get some help determining colors?


I posted pictures of mine and got help with the colors. Please post pictures!


----------



## BunnyTree (Jun 12, 2019)

Here are some pictures...I tried to number them so it is easier to know which is which. #3 has a small light stripe on his head which I thought was interesting... so yeah if anyone has any guesses as to what colors these bunnies are/will be please let me know


----------



## Larsen Poultry Ranch (Jun 12, 2019)

So cute! Do you have pictures of the mom and dad too? That can help narrow down the color possibilities.

Based on my very limited experience, it looks like 2 & 4 are black, 5 looks like a chocolate, and 1 & 3 are broken chocolate. It looks like 3 has the white stripe on head and the nose looks pink so fur might grow in white, does it have any other white or light colored areas?


----------



## Mini Horses (Jun 12, 2019)

Glad it ended well for you & the doe.


----------



## BunnyTree (Jun 12, 2019)

The black broken is the buck and the chocolate is the doe...The light markings on the head and nose of #3 are the only light spots...although all of the bunnies stomach's and under their legs are a tad lighter than the rest of their bodies, I'm not sure if that's usually how it is or not.


----------



## AmberLops (Jun 12, 2019)

#1- Broken Chocolate
#2- Black
#3- Chocolate
#4- Black
#5- Chocolate

The white stripe on #3's head...there's a chance it might disappear after the first molt but if not...it could be just a barely marked broken 
Cute babies!! So glad they're doing good.


----------



## BunnyTree (Jun 12, 2019)

Thank you!


----------



## AmberLops (Jun 12, 2019)

You're welcome! They're beautiful babies!
And the parents are gorgeous...I love your buck. I have a broken black doe (Holland lop) that's one of my favorites now because she gave me a REW kit!
and a 4 week old broken black kit that I decided to keep because she's absolutely gorgeous 
Right now her coat is like 4 inches long...longest baby coat I've ever seen on my rabbits but she's molting and it's everywhere 
Do you have any more rabbits?


----------



## BunnyTree (Jun 12, 2019)

Besides the mini lop parents and kits I have 1 Broken Chocolate Netherland Dwarf buck and that is all at the moment


----------



## AmberLops (Jun 12, 2019)

Neat! Are you going to breed Netherlands?


----------



## BunnyTree (Jun 13, 2019)

I used to, I'm taking a break at least for now to breed the lops


----------



## AmberLops (Jun 13, 2019)

Got it 
I like your avatar picture! I just recently got a Siamese Sable Netherland.
Do you have a favorite yet? As far as breeds go?


----------



## BunnyTree (Jun 13, 2019)

I like the size/shape of the Netherland dwarfs but I find the mini lops to be so much sweeter


----------



## AmberLops (Jun 13, 2019)

Agreed!
I think the Nethies are a little on the crazy side...I have some sweet ones but most of them are nutty 
My Hollands on the other hand are just amazing..the nicest rabbits I've ever had.
Last night I separated a 4 week old kit from her mom and put her In her own cage...when I went to check on her this morning she was all lonely and hiding in a corner so I put one of my 12 week old bucks in her cage with her and they absolutely love eachother. He's cleaning her and they're cuddling...He's a little on the strange side because he was aborted by his mom and he has a bit of a head tilt....but he sure is sweet


----------



## BunnyTree (Jun 15, 2019)

Awe, that's adorable!


----------



## AmberLops (Jun 15, 2019)

They're pretty darn cute!


----------

